# sulcata with a swollen vent/tail



## pga7602 (Sep 26, 2010)

Can someone please ID this issue for me. Charlie's butt/tail area looks swollen and she must have dragged it until it scabbed over. I have a picture of the area, but since it was taken with an iphone, i'm not sure if it would help. That dark area you see is not poo, it is harden scab. The pink part is what I'm worried about. 

Does anyone know why it would get swollen like that? Is there anything I can do for her in the mean time before she goes to the vet?

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa110/pga7602/Charlie.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Sep 26, 2010)

It looks to me like she is a he. Not sure on the scab though, it's a little hard to tell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2010)

Not a real good shot, but I'm going to guess that your male tortoise has a prolapsed penis. You need to keep it moist and get him to a vet. If it has already dried out, you may have to have surgery to remove the penis. I have had a couple of rescued male sulcatas with prolapsed penises that had to be amputated. Its no big deal and costs around $200 (probably depends upon your vet and his charges). The tortoise doesn't miss it and once healed, acts as normal as he ever did.


----------



## John1982 (Sep 26, 2010)

What emys said, keeping the area moist is critical until you can get your tortoise the help he needs. Sometimes adding a little sugar to the water while soaking can cause the prolapse to retract on its own. Keep him on moist paper towels or moist bath towels until he's better, you don't want him dragging it around on rough substrate.


----------



## pga7602 (Sep 26, 2010)

The problem is that it's already scabbed over. I think the scab is preventing it from retracting. I'll keep it moist till monday though. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 26, 2010)

My first thought was also prolapsed penis. I took care of a tort with that problem, the vet put small stitches in to help hold it in without completely closing the vent and I had to rinse the area and I know this will sound weird but I also applied a little honey to the area to help it retract. I would get him to the vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2010)

pga7602 said:


> The problem is that it's already scabbed over. I think the scab is preventing it from retracting. I'll keep it moist till monday though. Thanks for your help guys.



It wouldn't harm him to leave him sitting in a little bit of water instead of moist towells. The water will help the scab to fall off. Sugar water, like what John said. What you're thinking of as "scab" might actually be a glob of dirt.


----------

